# New Floor Plan



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok all you Outbackers that wanted aKargoroo Fifth Wheel. Well theirs a NEW 31K Kargoroo Fifth Wheel that just hit the Market. It is the same as the 31FQBHS except that the rear Four Bunks are deleted and a side Ramp Door has been added. Also in the Rear Wall theirs two bunks that fold up for more sleeping. Dry Weight Approx 8500#

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
Carthage,MO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Ken!

Thanks for the info. Is this on the market now? Or coming soon?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The unit can be ordered Now and will be out late Sept or Early Oct.
Ken


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Any pictures yet?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How exciting! 
I bet it's reaaaaally nice








No photos or floorplans on Keystone's website yet

Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken

Thanks for the update. I just wish you guys would quit making new floorplans.....one day I might find something I would like even better than the 31RQS I have now.









Not really, I'm well satisfied. But I'm sure someone will jump on that new fiver!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would assume it was an E mail announcing the floorplan. Usually it takes a few weeks to see more info.

Coachlight once again gives us the scoop as soon as he gets the info.







Thanks.

That trailer should not be too big
















John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

As usual Ken has scooped us ! Thanks for helping us be "in the know"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

THat is awesome 
Can't wait to see one

Don


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Cant upload the floorplan for some reason,but if someone would give me an email I'll send the flooplan to them to upload.
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
[email protected]


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

That stinks! now we cant brag that we have the biggest toy hauler that Outback offers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I left this image large in order to be able to see details


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oh man..... and I was just getting used to my 31RQS... Now I'll have to convince my better half that we need to upgrade the TV so we can haul (read- buy) this baby!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Oh man..... and I was just getting used to my 31RQS... Now I'll have to convince my better half that we need to upgrade the TV so we can haul (read- buy) this baby!


let me know when you're ready to dump the 31RQS...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Dawn


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So I hear there is gonna be a new Sydney TT also coming out....









I am sworn to secrecy though, and that's all I have to say about it.









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could lose your membership by keeping secrets







from the rest of us


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> You could lose your membership by keeping secrets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will soon be revealed.....

Have to hold my breath for 2 weeks until the RV show at Hershey.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> You could lose your membership by keeping secrets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will soon be revealed.....

Have to hold my breath for 2 weeks until the RV show at Hershey.

Steve
[/quote]

Ah come on..we won't tell...Promise..Double Secret Probation...Pinky Swear...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Ken
> 
> Thanks for the update. I just wish you guys would quit making new floorplans.....one day I might find something I would like even better than the 31RQS I have now.
> 
> ...


 OH God your not kidding! I am in the same boat. I really like our 31RQS. I mean REALLY. I know it's only a matter of time. If Keystone sales and production are doing thier job, and I think they are, you and I know something is going to hit the street that overshadows the 31RQS. It's only a matter of time.

I like 5th wheels BUT there are only subtle variations on the same theme. One thing that I do not care for is the bathroom being combined with the master bedroom in almost all 5'vers. Yes there are some out there that are a bit different and have a wall or bulkhead separating the two but there is something about the front end I don't care for.

For the moment there isn't a TT or 5'ver that combines all of what the Sydney 31RQS has in it and then surpasses it in the same price range. Except for, of course, A NEW 31RQS! Yeah Baby!









Any way my .02 worth.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Dawn's picture has an ORDER button, so go for it!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I called Outback last week and they faxed me the floor plans of the Roo anf the new 32' TT.

The only problem we see is that because we have two small boys the rear slide should be 2 wide bunk beds, but it is a second sleeper sofa. So the big slide has the dinette and a sofa and the rear bedroom slide has a sleeper sofa. If it had two bunks I would have ordered one already. I am going to Hershey to see both, maybe a Roo if the fold down bunks look good.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I was surfing around tonight and found this:

http://www.primeauxrv.com/moredetails.html...code=primeauxrv

It is the Fifth wheel Outback Toyhauler for sale in La.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I was surfing around tonight and found this:
> 
> http://www.primeauxrv.com/moredetails.html...code=primeauxrv
> 
> It is the Fifth wheel Outback Toyhauler for sale in La.


Nice catch there, countrygirl!!!

Looks like a very nice addition to the Outback family.

For those of you that have been waiting for my new floorplan secret......the Hershey show is this weekend, so it can't hurt to tell.....

There will be a new Sydney trailer with bunks that has 2 slides...one dinette and sofa super slide and one BUNKROOM slide.

I haven't seen floorplans yet, but I was told it will be much like the 31RQS with a rear bunkroom that slides out the side.

Steve


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I was surfing around tonight and found this:
> 
> http://www.primeauxrv.com/moredetails.html...code=primeauxrv
> 
> It is the Fifth wheel Outback Toyhauler for sale in La.


Nice catch there, countrygirl!!!

Looks like a very nice addition to the Outback family.

For those of you that have been waiting for my new floorplan secret......the Hershey show is this weekend, so it can't hurt to tell.....

There will be a new Sydney trailer with bunks that has 2 slides...one dinette and sofa super slide and one BUNKROOM slide.

I haven't seen floorplans yet, but I was told it will be much like the 31RQS with a rear bunkroom that slides out the side.

Steve
[/quote]

WOW







Now that has to be a sight to see. Wonder what the weight will be on that bad boy?
It's exciting to see the Outback evolving and offering so many options and floorplans


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nynethead said:


> I called Outback last week and they faxed me the floor plans of the Roo anf the new 32' TT.
> 
> The only problem we see is that because we have two small boys the rear slide should be 2 wide bunk beds, but it is a second sleeper sofa. So the big slide has the dinette and a sofa and the rear bedroom slide has a sleeper sofa. If it had two bunks I would have ordered one already. I am going to Hershey to see both, maybe a Roo if the fold down bunks look good.


nynethead,

It sounds like you are looking for the Cougar 304BHS. This is probably pretty close to what the new Sydney will be, except for the bunk vs. sleeper sofa issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

PDA_Doug,

We are looking at several models, now with the new TV it might be a fifth Wheel. Looking an outback, laredo 32rs, mountaineer 319bhs, and even a glendale titanium. We will be in Hershey tonight and at the show tomorrow. Just looking the DW seems pretty happy with the TT right now so I may wait another year to see what comes out at the end of 07 or 08. I might wait for the factory tour in 08 and drive a new one home from there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nynethead said:


> I might wait for the factory tour in 08 and drive a new one home from there.


How cool would that be!








And you could make Gilligan ride along, 'shotgun', to make sure everything works!
Then when you get home, buy him a bus ticket back. Back to, say, oh.... Tijuana!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I was surfing around tonight and found this:
> 
> http://www.primeauxrv.com/moredetails.html...code=primeauxrv
> 
> It is the Fifth wheel Outback Toyhauler for sale in La.


Nice catch there, countrygirl!!!

Looks like a very nice addition to the Outback family.

For those of you that have been waiting for my new floorplan secret......the Hershey show is this weekend, so it can't hurt to tell.....

There will be a new Sydney trailer with bunks that has 2 slides...one dinette and sofa super slide and one BUNKROOM slide.

I haven't seen floorplans yet, but I was told it will be much like the 31RQS with a rear bunkroom that slides out the side.

Steve
[/quote]

I was talking to Chris from Schaffers about a 31RQS - we decided not to do it - and he told me that he would have TT for me at the Otter Rally that I would not be able to refuse. This might be it. Sounded like he was going to bring it out to the rally. May have misunderstood his intention, but he appeared confident in his ability to change my mind.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

Be sure to share some pictures with us, once you have it home in the driveway!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I was surfing around tonight and found this:
> 
> http://www.primeauxrv.com/moredetails.html...code=primeauxrv
> 
> It is the Fifth wheel Outback Toyhauler for sale in La.


Nice catch there, countrygirl!!!

Looks like a very nice addition to the Outback family.

For those of you that have been waiting for my new floorplan secret......the Hershey show is this weekend, so it can't hurt to tell.....

There will be a new Sydney trailer with bunks that has 2 slides...one dinette and sofa super slide and one BUNKROOM slide.

I haven't seen floorplans yet, but I was told it will be much like the 31RQS with a rear bunkroom that slides out the side.

Steve
[/quote]

OOOOHHH NNNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I was surfing around tonight and found this:
> 
> http://www.primeauxrv.com/moredetails.html...code=primeauxrv
> 
> It is the Fifth wheel Outback Toyhauler for sale in La.


Nice catch there, countrygirl!!!

Looks like a very nice addition to the Outback family.

For those of you that have been waiting for my new floorplan secret......the Hershey show is this weekend, so it can't hurt to tell.....

There will be a new Sydney trailer with bunks that has 2 slides...one dinette and sofa super slide and one BUNKROOM slide.

I haven't seen floorplans yet, but I was told it will be much like the 31RQS with a rear bunkroom that slides out the side.

Steve
[/quote]

I was talking to Chris from Schaffers about a 31RQS - we decided not to do it - and he told me that he would have TT for me at the Otter Rally that I would not be able to refuse. This might be it. Sounded like he was going to bring it out to the rally. May have misunderstood his intention, but he appeared confident in his ability to change my mind.
[/quote]
Yes, that would be the one.....

when we were talking about the Rally, I told him to not bring the quad bunk fiver, as John has one now







and try to bring the new Sydney.

We'll see what they show up with..









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I was talking to Chris from Schaffers about a 31RQS - we decided not to do it - and he told me that he would have TT for me at the Otter Rally that I would not be able to refuse. This might be it. Sounded like he was going to bring it out to the rally. May have misunderstood his intention, but he appeared confident in his ability to change my mind.


Yes, that would be the one.....

when we were talking about the Rally, I told him to not bring the quad bunk fiver, as John has one now







and try to bring the new Sydney.

We'll see what they show up with..









Steve
[/quote]

I was talking to Chris and he told me what he is going to try to bring
And told me to Shhhhhhh!!!!!!

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I was talking to Chris from Schaffers about a 31RQS - we decided not to do it - and he told me that he would have TT for me at the Otter Rally that I would not be able to refuse. This might be it. Sounded like he was going to bring it out to the rally. May have misunderstood his intention, but he appeared confident in his ability to change my mind.


Yes, that would be the one.....

when we were talking about the Rally, I told him to not bring the quad bunk fiver, as John has one now







and try to bring the new Sydney.

We'll see what they show up with..









Steve
[/quote]

I was talking to Chris and he told me what he is going to try to bring
And told me to Shhhhhhh!!!!!!

Don
[/quote]

It is very good that curently DW is not planning on coming to the rally with us, otherwise it could be come the most expensive rally ever.....


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Does Ken sell outbacks?


----------

